# New Star Trek Series and TiVo?



## michael1248 (Feb 14, 2002)

Way too premature...but I can't help but wonder.

With CBS announcing a new Star Trek series debuting on their new streaming service 2017, do you think that TiVo will make the new CBS streaming service available?


----------



## meckel (Oct 25, 2007)

michael1248 said:


> Way too premature...but I can't help but wonder.
> 
> With CBS announcing a new Star Trek series debuting on their new streaming service 2017, do you think that TiVo will make the new CBS streaming service available?


It's up to CBS if they will make an app that works with TiVo. Hopefully TiVo is in talks with them and others to add apps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andibogard (Dec 7, 2015)

As often as CBS starts and stops shows late, I hope they plan to make their app available on as many platforms as possible.


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

I would humbly suggest that those here who are interested in TiVo receiving this content, to request that CBS develop a TiVo app by contacting them at their feedback link: http://www.cbs.com/feedback/

and select 'CBS All Access' from the category dropdown list.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Sounds like it will be broadcast on CBS network channels as well, so really no need for "CBS All Access" to be able to see this series right? If it's broadcast a little later no network TV than on All Access that's OK with me.


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

moyekj said:


> Sounds like it will be broadcast on CBS network channels as well, so really no need for "CBS All Access" to be able to see this series right? If it's broadcast a little later no network TV than on All Access that's OK with me.


They announced this new series as a CBS All Access _exclusive_ (no broadcast). Of course, things may change up until 2017 hits.


----------



## BiloxiGeek (Nov 18, 2001)

What I heard is the premiere episode will be broadcast, but all other episodes will be streaming only. Quite frankly pissed me off!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

meckel said:


> It's up to CBS if they will make an app that works with TiVo. Hopefully TiVo is in talks with them and others to add apps


CBS seems to have had a good relationship with Amazon in recent years, so maybe they'll go the route of Showtime, Starz, etc. and participate in Amazon's new "Streaming Partners Program."

See:
http://www.cnet.com/news/amazon-prime-adds-showtime-starz-and-more/

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=2121003

http://amazon.com/videosubscriptions​
The next question is whether this add-on subscription content will be indexed and available through OnePass.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

They dont want anyone to record the content, the new trend.

Video is going in the direction of Music streaming.


----------



## MikeBear (May 21, 2015)

This'll be on torrents within minutes of their streaming.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm not paying $10/mo for content from a single channel. Especially when they still force you to watch commercials. I'll wait a year or so until it pops up on Netflix or Amazon.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

CBS All Access is $6 a month but I think that's still very overpriced considering that it runs ads and that you can get Hulu (i.e. NBC + ABC + Fox + The CW) with ads for just $8.

Perhaps we'll see CBS offer All Access as an Amazon Prime add-on as they've just begun doing with Showtime (which is owned by CBS). That seems a little more likely to me than a dedicated All Access app for TiVo but, who knows, maybe.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I might consider it as an Amazon add on, but I'm not sure if the Amazon platform allows ad insertion, so it might be more expensive without ads.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> I might consider it as an Amazon add on, but I'm not sure if the Amazon platform allows ad insertion, so it might be more expensive without ads.


True, although it wouldn't surprise me if Amazon didn't develop Hulu-like ad insertion for their video platform. They reportedly have bigger video ambitions beyond what was announced today. Just imagine: click thumbs up during an ad and the product is added to your Amazon wish list!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> I'm not paying $10/mo for content from a single channel.


Not to completely defend them, but plenty of people pay that much or more for HBO & Showtime.

**IF** it had a huge back catalog of current and past shows _without_ commercials, I could see even a single OTA network being worth this.

*it won't* AFAIK.. Though I will admit having Star Trek there is basically the ONE show that would likely get me to subscribe to a channel.. I long ago thought a new Trek series should do something like a Kickstarter, and then I'd pay a few bucks an episode (e.g. what individual episodes cost on the various services now, which I think is generally ridiculously overpriced) for it.


----------



## Yudoka (Feb 12, 2015)

Not sure if the app will come to TiVo since it doesn't yet have HBO Go. I have Comcast and I can use OnDemand, but I loath the interface. 

In regards to the CBS specifically, Hulu won't be a good substitute for it if Star Trek and future shows like that are your thing since it'll be exclusive to the streaming service for first run episodes. Theyce stated that the pilot will be on tv but subsequent episodes will be streaming only for the time being.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

foghorn2 said:


> They dont want anyone to record the content, the new trend.
> 
> Video is going in the direction of Music streaming.


That and trying to FORCE people to watch commercials. I know I never watch any show that forces me to watch commercials. Those days were over a long, long time ago.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

There is no way I am paying $6 a month for a single broadcast channel! They will have to come up with a heck of a lot more differentiation than a single Star Trek series!!!

There are so many other VOD services I would like to see TiVo integrate before CBS streaming...

(Frankly, if they could just get HBO go, I would personally be pretty well served at the moment)


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> I'm not paying $10/mo for content from a single channel. Especially when they still force you to watch commercials. I'll wait a year or so until it pops up on Netflix or Amazon.


Totally agree. I intend to wait till it becomes available in iTunes and then will purchase the shows.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 27, 2006)

mattack said:


> Though I will admit having Star Trek there is basically the ONE show that would likely get me to subscribe to a channel.


For a long time I thought that. Then this happened and I learned otherwise. I've not paying $6 per month when I can just wait until it comes available on the two library subscriptions I already have.

Something Tivo taught me over the years - News in to be watched live. Pretty much anything else there's no need to even have it recorded locally.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

dfreybur said:


> Something Tivo taught me over the years - News in to be watched live. Pretty much anything else there's no need to even have it recorded locally.


Even the News I prefer to watch "deferred"; that is starting about 20 minutes into an hour newscast, so I can skip commercials and stories I don't care about. Same for sporting events.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

dfreybur said:


> For a long time I thought that. Then this happened and I learned otherwise. I've not paying $6 per month when I can just wait until it comes available on the two library subscriptions I already have.


What do you mean by library subscriptions?

Do you mean literal physical libraries, or do you mean e.g. Netflix & Hulu & Amazon Prime? What if it "never" (many many many many years if ever) comes to them?


----------

